# TriCyclic AntiDepressant Users? Question?????



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Just wondering if other Tricyclice Antidepressant users have bizarre dreams?I am only on 10mg. of Doxepin at night but lately have been having some of the most bizzare dreams. Yet when I tell my daughter she thinks its my subconcious trying to give me a message. Just curious!Vamplady


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Absolutely! I normally do not dream so 50 mg of Elavil at bedtime is making for some interesting nights. I kinda like it but the only problem is I keep waking up at the end of the dream. One thing I noticed is most all of the dreams take place 20 to 30 years ago. I figure my mind is taking me back to a better time in my life. Pre IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Drugs that effect serotonin can caus changes in dreaming.K.


----------

